# Ibis Vs Glacier White



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys, sorry if this has been debated a million times before!

I have an ibis white on order but was wondering, is there really that much of a difference between the two, to justify the £450 cost?

Be good to hear from some fellow white TT owners to see what swayed their decisions 

Thanks everyone


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

TTKiid said:


> Hi guys, sorry if this has been debated a million times before!
> 
> I have an ibis white on order but was wondering, is there really that much of a difference between the two, to justify the £450 cost?
> 
> ...


I think the fact that you're asking means you're not convinced :wink:

Which is which re cost ? If ibis White is the extra £450 I would say glacier White is superb at £450 less


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Haha mate, ill be doubting my decisions up until i get the car in my hands!

The ibis (non metallic) is the free option, the Glacier is the cost version.

Im only doubting it because, and this is no doubt doing to be the same issue for white in general, but i see both a glacier and ibis today outside and they were both a little grubby but the ibis looked less white and more of a yellow tinge :/

Im probably just worrying for nothing lol


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Glacier - my wife's car is glacier and it stands out so much more on the road. It has a grey/blue tint to it - in a very clean, bright, cool white sort of way. Both are a bit of a maintenance nightmare, so be prepared for every bit of road grime and tar to show up and stock up on some good quality cleaning goodies. Looks great though, in whichever white - just don't park next to a glacier one at the supermarket if you go for ibis!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Are you sure the cost isn't £550 and not £450?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

My A3 is amalfi white, a bit like old english white. i parked next to an ibis white TT at the dealership when I went to change and ibis is much whiter. but then glacier is even brighter. All look good IMO, but i thought would rather get something for my £550. however, i then saw a TT in nano grey and it looked really special so that is what i have gone for, i now have to wait for the inevitable comments at work about it being in primer.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Ibis is still a very bright white... when clean! 8)

I reckoned the difference between the two was very subtle when I ordered, and went for Ibis. No regrets.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeh leigh you might be right there, i think it is 550!

I think ill just stick with the ibis to be honest, either way both cars look great, when clean! I think thats going to be the key, actually keeping it clean.

Talking of being indecisive... im actually thinking of changing my option for rear tints and spending that money on getting the 5 twin spoke alloys instead of the standard s-line. Im kinda thinking they "pop" more than the flat look of the others.

This new car game is a right headache lol, thats the problem when theres such a long wait, u have time to change your mind on things [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I'd ditch the tints, though oddly white is one of the colours tints looks OK with (in my humble opinion). Agreed that ibis is significantly whiter than the Amalfi, so there isn't all that much in it - except for the small matter of £550, which could be put to other uses I'm sure. I do prefer glacier, but perhaps not £550's worth of preference.

I had a similar dilemma with my order for a black one. Ended up going for solid, purely because it's easier to fill in the inevitable road rash than it is with the metallics.


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeh i agree i think of all colours, tints look nice on white which is why i specd it. But seeing it in the flesh today, i was a bit, meh it doesnt make that much of a difference to the look. Especially for the amount they are charging.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

The colour is 90% the same.
It's almost impossible to recognize one from the other unless you are very close because ibis is normal colour and glacier is metallic so the main differences is the cost when you repair it ahaha

I have glacier and I thought it was more blue when I was waiting the car but it's white!

Check it out!


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

hahaha, to be fair both look quality.

Have you got tints on yours manu?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Funny how colours go in / out with the fashion.

Few years ago white was the real base colour and only on the cheapest models. Now it's back in vogue and really popular.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah years ago white was a cheapest shame..then a fashion color and now there are 10 white ahah I don't know how but so it is!

Did you mean all privacy glass?!


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah sorry, privacy glass, sides/rear?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes! I can't live without them!


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Having seen TT Mk3 in both Glacier and Ibis White at the same showroom, I would say if I were to buy a white one, it would be Glacier White...


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Ibis is nice but it seems to me like an unfinished color..maybe because we have the habit to see metallic or pearl colors everywhere..


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I looked at this when I was ordering my Mk2. I looked at 2 cars in the dealers forecourt, one Ibis and one Glacier and on a dull day I couldn't tell the difference.
One day I parked next to a Glacier in our multi-story car park and I could see that under artificial light there was a clear difference. But I wasn't sure if it was white or a light shade of grey.
Go and have a look at your Audi dealer and see what you think.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think because Ibis is quite a bright white (think of teeth whitening  ) you can get a good glossy shine off it in sunlight, if it's prep 'd properly.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mr R said:


> I think because Ibis is quite a bright white (think of teeth whitening  ) you can get a good glossy shine off it in sunlight, if it's prep 'd properly.


I'd certainly agree with that, and in shade too ...


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Mr R said:
> 
> 
> > I think because Ibis is quite a bright white (think of teeth whitening  ) you can get a good glossy shine off it in sunlight, if it's prep 'd properly.
> ...


Yours? Clearly a man that knows how to detail his car. :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. Cheers 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Wife has had 2 glacier white tts and its one of my favourite Audi colours. Almost a grey tint to it On a cloudy day but glittery white under sunshine or artificial light.

Latest



The old one


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Is glacier white the mother of pearl one as I prefer that to "plain" white. It has a lovely glow and sparkle about it.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

It's remarkable how different the glacier white can look in different conditions. I originally walked into my local dealer to take a look at the new a4. I saw a TT in Ibis white and immediately wanted it. It looked so bright and clean. Went home and ordered one on lease that weekend. Next to it was a glacier white a1 which looked white but didn't "pop" as much.

I went down again last weekend and wondered around their compound and looked at some 16 registered models. I couldn't work out what colour one was, I was convinced from one angle it was pale blue and from another it was grey. A salesman walked by and kindly informed me it was glacier white. At that particular moment it didn't look white at all!

I went with Ibis. It entered assembly today and cannot wait!!!


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

For me Ibis is a very pure clean white and always looks white regardless of the lighting (be it bright sunlight, cloud, or artificial light).
Glacier seems to change according to the lighting and can sometimes take on a bluish or greyish hue.
You pays your money (£550 more if its Glacier!) and makes your choice. Some will prefer the variation that Glacier provides while others (including me) prefer the consistency of Ibis; either way I think white is one of the best options for the TT as it really brings out the lines of the car.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I went in to order ibis and i'm now waiting for one in nano, as you said you pays your money. i saw one in the dealership and it really blew me away. i then had to sacrifice a couple of options.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The hardest part of the order is choosing the colour. Amersham Audi have a used ibis sport on their website, they have left the spoiler up in the photos and it looks awesome. Hope I made the right choice!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Not too shabby from the front either.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know your ambulance color, but here ibis is the color for those and for work car/van..it's always been the entry level color until the fashion!glacier or pearl are white as well but maybe the different effect let you think of it in another way


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I too was going to order Ibis until I saw a Q3 in Glacier in April last year at about 4pm on an overcast day. The next morning I changed my order. The Ibis is more 'Appliance' white and will match your washer or fridge nicely whilst the Glacier has more of an iceberg hue to it.


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had Ibis on an S3 and Glacier on my last TTS. I actually preferred Ibis White when I look back on it. Gone for Floret Silver on my mk3 TTS - was going to go white, but every other TTS I see is that colour and the silver really suits the lines of the new TTS, much like it did with the mk1. I don't know why, but to my eye white doesn't look as good as it did on the mk2 and conversely, silver didn't look as good on the mk2. Anyway, I am more than happy with y colour choice and doubt I'll see too many TTS mk3's the same as mine


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Ibis seems to be choice of white for many R8 owners.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Ibis White with tints.....


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sweet.


----------



## 13Snowy (Mar 1, 2016)

Where did you get the Audi Logo and rings from that are on your car ?
They look nice


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Plastidip..it's a spray paint but removable..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

4433allanr said:


> Sweet.


Cheers... 



13Snowy said:


> Where did you get the Audi Logo and rings from that are on your car ?They look nice


Of ebay.. £2.99.. Thanks..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> Plastidip..it's a spray paint but removable..


I think they were referring to the side decals.. ManuTT..


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> Plastidip..it's a spray paint but removable..


How's your Plasti-dip holding out on your rear diffuser trim?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Matthaus said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Plastidip..it's a spray paint but removable..
> ...


But maybe not... you maybe right..


----------



## 13Snowy (Mar 1, 2016)

The detail just forward of the rear wheels by the skirting ?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Checking the price, he meant the sticker!
Yes plastidip even on the diffuser..
To be precise, I used foliatec because it has more colors and the black is glossy


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

ManuTT said:


> Checking the price, he meant the sticker!
> Yes plastidip even on the diffuser..
> To be precise, I used foliatec because it has more colors and the black is glossy


How's it holding up..?


----------



## 13Snowy (Mar 1, 2016)

Well guys, after that where did u get the sticker ?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

13Snowy said:


> Well guys, after that where did u get the sticker ?


As previous post... Of ebay.. £2.99..


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Matthaus said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Checking the price, he meant the sticker!
> ...


Actually, fine! 20 days of snow and rain..


----------



## 13Snowy (Mar 1, 2016)

Would you mind sharing the link to where you bought on eBay please ?


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

13Snowy said:


> Would you mind sharing the link to where you bought on eBay please ?


The person that I bought them from, doesn't appear to be selling them anymore... :?

But here is a link to another seller.. 8)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-x-AUDI-LOGO ... XQVERS-hqi


----------



## 13Snowy (Mar 1, 2016)

Great !
Thank u !


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have bought stickers like this before and they last forever! But at the same time very easy to pick off using your nails lol


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Is glacier white the mother of pearl one as I prefer that to "plain" white. It has a lovely glow and sparkle about it.


+1 almost like ice crystals oddly enough :wink: Would be my choice too of the two

When you look at it every day you don't want to regret it :roll:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

IC_HOTT said:


> When you look at it every day you don't want to regret it :roll:


Sound advice when choosing paint and girlfriends....


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Dreams1966 said:


> IC_HOTT said:
> 
> 
> > When you look at it every day you don't want to regret it :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

